
Ask HN: How do we replace our POP3 email solution? - krustchinsky
We are a medium size company and our aging POP3 solution is becoming difficult to manage. It&#x27;s a shared hosting setup that has to be administered via CPanel, what are our options? Any recommendations on how to tackle the monster that is mail?
======
zeveb
Ars Technica had an article about running your own mailserver, to include
IMAP, awhile back ([http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/02/how-
to...](http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/02/how-to-run-your-
own-e-mail-server-with-your-own-domain-part-1/\);) while it's targeted at the
individual user, a lot of the steps would apply to a larger, multi-server
organisation. You could extend postfix with a PostgreSQL database, split the
different servers onto different hosts &c.

Honestly, these days it's probably easier and cheaper to just buy Google Apps
or Office365, but if you want to control your own destiny it's really not
difficult.

~~~
tzs
The HN "detect URLs and make them clickable links" code was confused by your
punctuation, resulting in garbage at the end of the URL. Here it is cleaned
up:

[http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/02/how-
to...](http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/02/how-to-run-your-
own-e-mail-server-with-your-own-domain-part-1/)

------
dangrossman
Rackspace Mail handles this for over 3 million business users. Their hosted
e-mail is fully managed with a 100% uptime SLA and 24/7/365 live support. It's
only $2 per mailbox per month.

[https://www.rackspace.com/en-us/email-
hosting/webmail](https://www.rackspace.com/en-us/email-hosting/webmail)

------
kim0
Options include:

    
    
      - Migrate mails over to SaaS (Gmail, Amazon mail, or Exchange online) .. Probably the best option, unless you want to run your own
      - Run a "full featured" open-source mail service like Zimbra on servers on any cloud of your choosing!
      - Run a simpler old-school mail solution, like postfix + https://roundcube.net/ for better access
    

Actually if you need help doing this migration, I'd be happy to help (I'm
mostly an Ops person)

------
tapiwa
With email, you want simple, turnkey, and ideally self service.

Free::

[http://modoboa.org/en/](http://modoboa.org/en/)

[http://www.iredmail.org/](http://www.iredmail.org/) ... also has paid version

Paid::

[http://www.afterlogic.com/mailsuite/linux-email-
server](http://www.afterlogic.com/mailsuite/linux-email-server)

[https://www.atmail.com/](https://www.atmail.com/)

With each of the options above, you get the complete stack.

::Email server (IMAP + SMTP + POP3)

::Spam protection etc

::Web Client.

And for each of them, you also get a decent web admin panel out of the box.

Trust me, you really don't want to be spending the next week putting the
individual components together and getting them to play nice yourself.

------
creshal
• Cyrus – it's used by Fastmail and others, and with its perl API somewhat
manageable. We e.g. put all configuration in Active Directory and sync it over
with said API. It also has reasonable clustering and replication support.

• Google Apps.

~~~
kim0
I'm new to HN posting .. How do I create those bullets :) cheers

~~~
creshal
Unicode:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullet_%28typography%29#In_uni...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullet_%28typography%29#In_unicode)

------
erik998
Just use Mail-In-A-Box. It does IMAP and POP.

[https://mailinabox.email/](https://mailinabox.email/)

------
Spooky23
Do you have more than 20,000 people? Special security requirements?

If no, move to Google or Microsoft.

------
ryanlm
Why host it yourself? Outsource this.

------
efesak
[https://poste.io](https://poste.io)

------
brianjking
You should be able to at least add IMAP instead of POP3, no?

------
Stanmore
try [https://mail.zoho.com](https://mail.zoho.com)

